# JD 185 Hydro Deck



## mydeere (Jul 30, 2011)

I bought a 185 Hydro a while back and the height adjuster is not hooked up apparently. The guy I bought it from said that it just needed a spring. After looking at it a little closer, It looks like it needs more than a spring. Looks to me like it is missing something?? Does anyone have a diagram that may show the parts breakdown on the height adjustment? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mydeere (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone????


----------



## Alleykat (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello,
Your local dealer may help you with that. Have them look in PC10393(Jun 10)English on page 85-19(46" deck) or page 85-8(38" deck). I would have inserted the diagrams,myself, but computer wouldn't co-operate.
Hope this does help you


----------



## mydeere (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## eliteconcept (Sep 7, 2011)

John Deere - Parts Catalog

john deere parts website has diagrams


----------

